# Gone off regular food



## P Weeks (Sep 29, 2011)

Brodie has suddenly gone off his regular food, infact I have statred a new one(dry food) but he even seems to struggle with this..I wonder if its his teeth or the fact that he no longer requires the amount he has taken before... he weighs just under 10 kg and is almost 7 months!
I thought he might be lighter than this as he is an american minature.

Anyone else had experience with "going off" food even though they are otherwise well.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, Lady didn't like her food,,,,we would switch kibble, she would eat it, then go off it....we had an issue with her tummy and the vet put her on a perscription food for a few days...SHE LOVED IT!!! so we have swithched her to a fresh food and she wolfs it down.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

when you say she has gone off it, how long have you knottiest her disinterest in her food?


how often is she being fed, is is a particular meal she is most fussy about?

do you leave to food down all day or only at set meal times.


----------



## P Weeks (Sep 29, 2011)

hi 
He just sniffs it a walks away... its been for about a week on and off. Today however i put it on a plate rather than dog bowl, mixed it with small amount of tinned and he ate the lot!
Still struggles in the mornings though.
I have to feed at meal times as I have a springer spaniel alos and she would just eat everything so can't leave food.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

not leaving food is good! well if a little wet food is what it takes you can do that if you are okay with it....it is not likely he would let himself starve...that being said....lady was on the skinny side, and i was told she needed to eat more.


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

I use dry food but add water. It gives it a kind of 
gravy and Bailey scoffs it!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie has I guess always been a dog who goes off her food.

It started with her being given Royal Canine kibble from the breeder, she ate it a bit, but gradually she was eating less and less and seeming uninterested in it. We then tried switching to Hills Science Plan which the vet gave us, she liked it for a week and then the same again. We switched to Arden Grange and again like it for a week or so and went off ot it. It was pitiful watching her struggle to eat yet not enjoy it.

Then at 5 months after hubby said he too was concerned about her lack of eating, I read up on here about raw feeding and the Barf diet. After reading all I could on it I decided to give it a try. I went for Natural Instinct as it is fully balanced and no prep to do.

From day one she loved it straight away, eating two meals a day. Since Christmas however, she has turned her nose up at it, probably because everyone was sneaking her delicious Christmas ham, turkey, beef the lot  

I have come to the conclusion that if she's not hungry she just wont bother eating. On average out of 14 meals a weeks (2 per day) she will refuse 4 of them. Sometimes I serve the food as it comes, other times I may add a little extra of our left over food, ie chicken. I've also swapped to NI's Country Banquet food as well as their standard food just so she has lots of variety.

I just think some cockapoo's are a bit more fussy eaters and don't overeat just because they can.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie is fussy. Will sometimes eat the lot. Other times picks at it and walks away. If u are worried ask ur vet. I have made several visits to the vet about maggies eating, or lack of it and we have come to the conclusion that if she is hungry she will eat. 
I think u have to avoid the temptation to pander to it. Put food down for half an hour and remove if its ignored. Be consistent. Emma x


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Kody is 5 .5 months and tend to go off his food alot. It started around 3 months when he started teething. We tried adding water, chicken broth and soft food. After two days of eating well he would go back to sniffing his food and walking away. At one point I tried switching his food but he had no interest in the new kibble. I used to be really concerned however now I just put the food down and if he doesn't eat after 30 minutes I take it up. He goes back to the vet on the 23rd so I will bring this up tp get an experts opinion. I really just think cockapoos are fussy eaters.


----------

